# 11100 within global



## AprilSueMadison (Jan 2, 2013)

Assuming we have codes  11100 within a global period due to a 14020 for example, would the 11100 get the 79?

This is a source of debate in our office.  Our coder says yes, I found derm articles that point to the answer being yes....however, the person who is in charge of billing and has been here for over 20 years says absolutely not.

We ARE being paid for these codes when they go out like this.  We just don't have a good answer.


----------



## Texascoder64 (Jan 6, 2013)

If  14020 was done within 90 days of the 11100 then yes the biopsy of the "new " lesion gets 79 to prove this procedure is unrelated to the prior 14020


----------

